

Keyword "Syria" in Facebook comments on public posts triggers this censor - aravindc
http://i.imgur.com/yfiSk.jpg

======
fatjokes
Are you sure 'Syria' hasn't simply fired off FB's own automated spam filters?
Everybody is posting about Syria these days to the point that I've started
ignoring them. Too bad Facebook likes alone don't actually equate to real-life
change.

